# PREGNANCY TEST RESULTS!



## cazxxxx (Mar 31, 2006)

NEGATIVE

Oops i just realised i had caps on, sorry everyone!

Anyways i am absolutely GUTTED , but one good thing i am MORE and MORE determined to fight it through every let down pushes me furthur to fight!

The fight will go on- i WILL be a mummy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

aww caz

sorry to hear result was negative hun sending you   

what is next for you  

Tracey


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry you got a  . Hang on in there!

Emma.b


----------



## cazxxxx (Mar 31, 2006)

next for me is to   when my period comes and try and get an appointment for a HSG i think its scandelous when you might have to wait 3 blummin months just to have a HSG i dont think the waiting is fair on patients it causes mental torture im going crazy at not knowing if my fallopian tubes are blocked because when i had an internal scan the nurse said my ovarys seem stuck and with that its common for the fallopian tubes to be blocked but i have to have a HSG to confirm whats happening but its a waiting game and it kills me!    thing that keeps me going is that other women are in worser situations!


caz xxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Moved you here Caz as it's probably a better place for your post.

Really sorry that you got a negative......take care,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## cazxxxx (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you honey!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sorry you got a bfn hun, but pleased to hear you are not beaten by it 

sending you big ((((hugs))))

pam xx


----------



## cazxxxx (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you so much to you and everyone i hope all of you get a BFP but congratulations for been accepted to adopt you must be feeling great- im adopted and i love my adoptive parents like there my own they have done so much for me they couldnt of done more -i admire people who adopt children i think its fantastic giving a poor soul a new life full of love and a brilliant future!

all the best!!!!!!!!! caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

So sorry hun xxx


----------

